# My re-furbed wheels



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

After months of debating which colour to go for the decision was made a little easier after I fitted a set of new Dectane smoked LED rear light clusters. To match these I opted for a matte anthracite which I think looks fab.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

looking good where did you get them done


----------



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

Cheers, had them done by the Wheels specialists in wolves via Midlands car detail.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## tazzy-lee (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

:thumb: Very nice :thumb:


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Potentially looking at getting my new alloys in some form of a non gloss black finish, the question is once coated are they prone to stone chips and showing the original colour underneath?

Great looking wheels by the way.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Rear cluster lights look cheap id of stuck with the original smoked ones. Wheels look decent.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

liking the rear lights and the wheels complement them a treat imo


----------



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes must admit, in the cold light of day the rear lights are maybe a bit blingier then I would have liked, they are the dectane smoked lenses, out of the sun though and actually doing what they are meant to do the LED's are fantastic giving a really modern look.
I am really pleased with the wheels, I think they give a meaner and moodier look, I have thought about changing the centre caps as they have simply been sprayed the same (or as close as possible) colour as the wheels themselves but on the other hand they add to the mood with the calipers contrasting.
I have applied a layer of some old turtle wax nano wheel protector which I had lying around for now but have now bought some AG alloy wheel sealant which I will apply before too long. As for the rusty wheel nuts, well that was easy, a set of nut covers off ebay!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Fresh wheels set the car off well bud :thumb:


----------



## silver sport13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking good, suits the car perfectly.


----------



## Peter Yuill (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Stokepotter said:


> As for the rusty wheel nuts, well that was easy, a set of nut covers off ebay!


Except the lockers, they're still rusty. 
Take them out and paint them black I would.

Also paint/black marker them wheel weights.

But looks the dogs. 
Carrera 2s or 4s?


----------

